# I want your opinion on these coilovers



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

happened across these on ebay and they look like a good deal... anybody have any input or experience with these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7920051830&category=33586&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

i've never seen those before. I'd like to know as well.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

you can spend a lil more and get the tien basics...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

RivStar said:


> happened across these on ebay and they look like a good deal... anybody have any input or experience with these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7920051830&category=33586&sspagename=WDVW


K-Sport USA sells a rebadged version of those. The Mazda MX6/Ford Probe community in particular has taken quite a liking to them, not only because of their cost, but because of the damper adjustability, wide range of spring rate choices, and pillowball mounts. No quality concerns yet, but they've only been out for about half a year over there, so it's hard to say about the quality.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

uh heh... i'm actually not a big fan of the probe... looks too much like an RPS13 y'know... i saw one of the B15 owners drill into his car so he get these on... but he didn't give much info on these... anyway we can drag some B15 or S14 owners onto this thread?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i heard of em b4..its more of a honda thing..spend the extra n get tein..well worth the $


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> you can spend a lil more and get the tien basics...


cant go wrong their :thumbup:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

RivStar said:


> uh heh... i'm actually not a big fan of the probe... looks too much like an RPS13 y'know... i saw one of the B15 owners drill into his car so he get these on... but he didn't give much info on these... anyway we can drag some B15 or S14 owners onto this thread?


Wasn't that a guy who wanted to use the B14 application coils on his B15?

Oh, on a not-so-completely unrelated note: Trix Racing (www.trixracing.com) is currently selling B14 K-sports with pillowballs for $740. The prices are expected to go up, so if you're not afraid of taking a bit of a risk and being a forerunner of sorts, you might want to call them and ask about it (call them. Don't ask me : P).


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

yeah thas right... b14 app on a b15... his drill work looks crazy... but hey... i guess it's a sign of a true enthusiast?

btw... i couldn't find the application for the b14 on those Sports... it says my search yields no results... =(

EDIT- i've checked out the teins and us much as i love them my other purpose for wanting the D2's is camber adjustment... the Tein basics and SS kits i've seen don't come with camber plates... so right now it's kind of a low price for everything i want kinda deal... y'know...

sidenote: i just got smacked in the face by my girl cuz i said outloud "I love Teins"... i don't think she understood what i meant...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

RivStar said:



> yeah thas right... b14 app on a b15... his drill work looks crazy... but hey... i guess it's a sign of a true enthusiast?
> 
> btw... i couldn't find the application for the b14 on those Sports... it says my search yields no results... =(


Call Trix Racing. Their web site doesn't have it on there, and the web site prices are a lot higher than the prices you'll get if you just talk to them over the phone.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

hrmm... well... Tein already has a huge following na' i mean? but i also kinda wanna be that b14 guy that pioneers this new product (D2) into normal conversation when a b14 owner inquires about suspension cuz let's face it when it comes to aftermarket support... b14's get no love...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

RivStar said:


> but i also kinda wanna be that b14 guy that pioneers this new product (D2) into normal conversation when a b14 owner inquires about suspension cuz let's face it when it comes to aftermarket support... b14's get no love...


Right. The community needs pioneers, and the possibility of it being a more cost-effective than say, the Tein SS kit is very real.

After all, the Tein BASIC and SS kits for the B14 didn't come out all that long ago. If you check some of the older threads in this section you can see that they were introduced to the community with lots of doubt surrounding them (mostly because of the unbelievable price), but quickly gained acceptance as the first few on this board took the chance, installed, and tested them. This is by no means a guarantee that the same thing will happen with D2's, but this is how stuff like this gets discovered.

I'm certainly not going to urge you to go one direction or the other: It's your money (and a fair bit of it) that's being put on the line here. If you do decide to go the road less travelled though, you would no doubt earn the respect of and applause from the Nissan Forums community.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

*tears*

if this were an anime... i'd be ballin'... cuz that was beautiful... lolz... but yeah... i think i'll go with the D2... i just made friends with some 240 owners and they actually all own D2 coilovers and were very happy with the results... (maybe i shoulda got a 240 instead)... but anyway... hey... i'm gonna pioneer the frontier...


DARING TA BE DIFFERENT...


----------

